# Necesito 2 españoles, ofrezco trabajo en Latinoamérica. A comisión de resultados



## TradingMetales (16 Oct 2012)

*??????????????*

¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿


----------



## BILU (16 Oct 2012)

¿Cómo se permite esta estafa? Espero que sea borrado de inmediato y seas baneado y lefado de por vida.


----------



## Ds_84 (16 Oct 2012)

Te dejo mis dies Wilfred Pachecho


----------



## BILU (16 Oct 2012)

TradingMetales dijo:


> ¿Estafa de que? ¿Ahora es un problema querer contratar gente?
> 
> Necesito 2 personas para trabajar, tanto problema es??
> 
> ...



Pillo sitio ::::


----------



## sociedadponzi (16 Oct 2012)

aqui de los 3000 euros por barba no bajamos, avisao estas


----------



## BILU (16 Oct 2012)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Te doy Casa, comida y trabajo. A mi lado no necesitarás nada para vivir, Vivo en una bonita mansión de 400 m2 en una playa latinoamericana. Estoy aqui esperando que España mejore. Vivirías con otros compañeros en una habitación propia y grande.
> 
> Tengo varios negocios y necesito una persona Española, que mande trabajar a los empleados (las peleas de todos los días, básicamente) presionarles para que hagan su trabajo. Se empieza con 5 empleados, se pueden tener más de 100, ellos a sueldo fijo, tu a comisión de sus resultados.
> 
> ...




[YOUTUBE]<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Rqjf35TBzH8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Oct 2012)

Bilu, yo sé que con 1000 euros mensuales te conformas, pobre de ti.

Lo que yo ofrezco es una EMPRESA, ser MI SOCIO, pero bueno eso tu nunca lo entenderás, sigue pagando tu hipoteca e intenta dejarme tranquilo, gracias.

Desde luego, muy malo hay que ser para tener 50 empleados y que no te genere ese dinero. Para eso mejor no trabajar, no te parece?


Telefónica cuantos empleados tiene y cuánto gana? Pues calcula y verás que no es tan descabellado.

En fin, te ignoro de por vida, allá tu.

Hoy, 06:00
Eliminar usuario de tu lista de ignorados BILU
Este mensaje esta oculto porque BILU está en tu lista de ignorados.

ME gusta la paz, no quiero que me la quites.


----------



## euriborfree (16 Oct 2012)

en que pais? que tipo de actividad?

mal vamos si empiezas ofreciendo cama y comida, da una imagen bastante negativa


----------



## Cœur de Lion (16 Oct 2012)

¿es para putos?


----------



## cruel e inhumano (16 Oct 2012)

Coño, ahora que salgo de Colombia me viene esta oferta que ni pintada.


----------



## Mierdaseca (16 Oct 2012)

Mando un saludo a los agentes del cuerpo de delitos telemáticos de la guardia siví que están leyendo este hilo y haciendo su trabajo aunque sus compañeros les llamen frikis inadaptados.


----------



## sociedadponzi (16 Oct 2012)

TradingMetales dijo:


> El trabajo es en Perú pero se amplía a -Brasil-Chile-Colombia y méxico. Inicialmente en Perú para aprender, luego si se quiere viajar ya depende de cada uno..



La leche, perseguir a peruanos es ya el deporte de moda, hoy lo dije yo aqui

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/expatriados/151981-peru-proxima-burbuja-4.html#post7440882

no me parece mal, eh, solo poco original. Entiendo que Trading no pone pistola en la cabeza a nadie, va a lo facil, pelotazus hispanicus podriamos llamarlo, pero perfectamente legal y con muchas oportunidades, doy fe


----------



## Jordi Segurola (16 Oct 2012)

Da la impresion de que buscan a un par de tipos para controlar redes piramidales de venta, un modelo comercial que exige cambios contiuos de gente, y de aqui la exigencia de que dea capaz de despedir sin perturbase.


----------



## Frankyspierre (16 Oct 2012)

sólo por curiosidad, ¿por qué dais por hecho que es una estafa?


----------



## sociedadponzi (16 Oct 2012)

TradingMetales dijo:


> ¿Alguien decente en este foro que tome como seria esta oferta?.



en ese hilo de arriba hay una persona que queria hacer algo parecido en peru y buscaba la manera, pero no lo tenia claro, lo hable estos dias de atras con el. Espera un poco a que el vea el mensaje e igual le interesa. Es todo lo que se.



TradingMetales dijo:


> Yo a los peruanos les pago 300 dólares, *que está por encima del sueldo mínimo.*



no se pa que te metes en charcos Salario mínimo subirá a 750 soles el 1 de junio, Noticias Perú | Trome


----------



## jelou (16 Oct 2012)

Lo que buscas es un cabronazo, lo tienes dificil esos siguen teniendo trabajo, son lo que en España conocemos como encargadillos mierda, justo por encima del currela. 

 suerte


----------



## SeyM (16 Oct 2012)

Jordi Segurola dijo:


> Da la impresion de que buscan a un par de tipos para controlar redes piramidales de venta, un modelo comercial que exige cambios contiuos de gente, y de aqui la exigencia de que dea capaz de despedir sin perturbase.



Oiga, que ahora lo llaman "multinivel", que es un palabro más fino que eso del Ponzi ese...


----------



## sociedadponzi (16 Oct 2012)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Aqui existen formas de dinero fácil, los teléfonos móviles que en España regalan, aqui pagan 200, 400 o 600 euros por ellos. Es un país emergente y necesita de todo prácticamente, es por eso que se pueden hacer tantos trabajos. Además, productos de la selva como la Catuaba, son muy cotizados y pagan mas de 20 veces en otros países que lo que cuesta en esta zona. También, productos como la concha de nácar, o incluso las perlas cultivadas, tienen un precio excepcional.



importar y exportar de peru parece un negocio facilisimo y les ha tocado la loteria, eso es cierto. yo se de gente que queria exportar papaya, y en la selva hay cientos de frutas y productos desconocidos


----------



## John Nash (16 Oct 2012)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te honra tu sinceridad. Otro habría escrito: "soy emprendedor y tal..."
No obstante tu oferta de trabajo es una forma de venta del alma al diablo. Concentra todas las aberraciones que nos están llevando a la ruina a todos. Saqueo de recursos, relaciones laborales tiránicas, burbujismo de todo tipo...
Yo creo que podrías ofrecer el mismo curro pero siendo algo mas moral y racional. Allá tu.


----------



## hibridus (16 Oct 2012)

Qué ingresos genera la empresa? o es un proyecto? Trabajo a comision tambien hay en Espanya, y sin limite de ganancias. Tanto patriotismo no es normal en un empresario. Que me lo expliquen


----------



## sociedadponzi (16 Oct 2012)

John Nash dijo:


> Yo creo que podrías ofrecer el mismo curro pero siendo algo mas moral y racional. Allá tu.



El sistema en si es inmoral. El no es culpable de ello. El sistema crea incentivos a ello, y el que no lo haga, lo hara otro. Es lo que tienen las burbujas.


----------



## maolito (16 Oct 2012)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> no se pa que te metes en charcos Salario mínimo subirá a 750 soles el 1 de junio, Noticias Perú | Trome





750 soles = 275 dolares


----------



## sociedadponzi (16 Oct 2012)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Papaya, fresas (0.50 euros el kilo, comprado en distribuidora), .



5 soles 80 kilos en tarapoto - 1 papaya 4 euros en espanya


----------



## John Nash (16 Oct 2012)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> El sistema en si es inmoral. El no es culpable de ello.



Lo sé. Pero quiero creer que a pesar del entorno y mas en países en que todo esta por hacer y no hay casi competencia se pueda ser algo mas equitativo. Ojo, no complaciente, pero si justo.


----------



## sociedadponzi (16 Oct 2012)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Justo es, puesto que pago por encima de lo que la mayoría de personas ganan. Y para mi, maravilloso pagar 300 dólares.
> 
> Eso sí, esta gente que está acostumbrada a la pobreza y al robo, cuando puede te mete puñal por la espalda, y ya me han dado muchos.



La oportunidad la hay y gorda, lo jodido es garantizar la honestidad de todas las partes. Tambien lo entiendo asi.


----------



## John Nash (16 Oct 2012)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Justo es, puesto que pago por encima de lo que la mayoría de personas ganan. Y para mi, maravilloso pagar 300 dólares.
> 
> Eso sí, esta gente que está acostumbrada a la pobreza y al robo, cuando puede te mete puñal por la espalda, y ya me han dado muchos.



300 dolares por cuantas horas, trabajo duro? Tengo la teoría de que si tratas relativamente bien al peor de los ladrones éste siempre te lo devolverá con creces si le das un poco de dignidad. Quizá desconfíen de los europeos y americanos por los saqueos históricos a los que han sido sometidos.


----------



## sociedadponzi (16 Oct 2012)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Dime quien compra papayas y empezamos un negocio
> 
> Privado o skype, y te lo digo totalmente en serio. En Tarapoto e iquitos, tengo amigos con fincas, donde también cultivan café.!



no es mi tema pero os puedo poner en contacto. Si quieres le pregunto antes, es peruano y un tio legal. Y yo me borro que tengo bastante con lo mio. El no tenia claro como distribuir. Amigo de 15 anyos y con buenisima mano aqui.

update: he hecho un forward del hilo a mi amigo. Igual le interesa, igual no.


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Oct 2012)

TradingMetales dijo:


> 8 horitas atendiendo un Chat, un Skype, buscando clientes, mandando emails a empresas... vamos un trabajo de *computadora* en su mayoría, que cualquiera puede hacer desde casa.
> 
> Eso si, estos no saben ni escribir, ponen muchas faltas de ortografía, y eso jode a los futuros clientes, y más si son cultos.
> 
> ...



Para empezar, tú de Español tienes lo que yo de Calopez.

Un Español no dice computadora en su vida.

Para seguir, me ha encantado lo de dar microcréditos al 20% a los Peruanos, hace falta ser malnacido para prestar dinero en un país pobre a precios que son claramente usureros.

Y para terminar....para terminar me voy a callar lo que pienso.


----------



## BILU (16 Oct 2012)

Pero como sigue esta PUTA MIERDA en el principal? No os da vergüenza moderadores de medio pelo?? 

Está el foro hecho una mierda JODER!!


----------



## BILU (16 Oct 2012)

Ah, y espero que el subnormal estafador que ha creado el hilo no me contete puesto que me ha ignorado :XX:


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Oct 2012)

Te creo amigo, hay mucho paleto en este foro, no se lo tengas en cuenta. Pero es verdad que tu oferta es de todo menos profesional, el primer anuncio huele a trata de blancas o estafas piramidales. 
Es cierto que los negocios no se tratan de la misma manera allí que aquí.

Un saludo y mucha suerte.

PD. Probablemente el amigo Bilu haya sido un estafado más de la vendimia o de los paletas para subía :XX::XX:


----------



## sociedadponzi (16 Oct 2012)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Te creo amigo, hay mucho paleto en este foro, no se lo tengas en cuenta. Pero es verdad que tu oferta es de todo menos profesional, el primer anuncio huele a trata de blancas o estafas piramidales.
> Es cierto que los negocios no se tratan de la misma manera allí que aquí:



aqui el tema va asi, a mi no me gusta que el mundo funcione SOLO asi, y por eso no lo hago, pero es lo que hay. 

El mundo lo pueden cambiar con sus votos todos esos que se llevan las manos a la cabeza, no personas en particular


----------



## ME CAGO EN EL EURO (16 Oct 2012)

Buscate un sparring que acabaras antes, tu lo que quieres es que las ostias cuando las haiga se las lleve otro, tu te lleves el grueso de pasta, y el sparring las ostias, y cuando ya no pueda mas, OTRO.


----------



## Gorkako (16 Oct 2012)

Pero los puedo pegar?¿

Ironic off.


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Oct 2012)

TradingMetales dijo:


> *Sigo sin entender porqué parece una mala oferta de empleo, como os digo, la hago de todo corazón, y con ganas de al menos, salvar el culo a 2 españoles en apuros*, porque por suerte, puedo permitirme de momento el ayudar, al menos a 2 de ellos.
> 
> Espero que dejen de criticarme y poder pensar si hay alguien interesado, porque seguro que no se arrepentirá.
> 
> ...




Yo cuando contrato gente busco profesionales, no salvar el culo a gente ahogada, salvo que tuviese en la cabeza hacerles bailar al son de unos cuantos billetes....pero no es el caso.

Que tengas negocios o dinero, cosa que no dudo, no quiere decir que tengas puta idea de como se hacen las cosas.

Desgraciadamente en este país ha existido la oportunidad de que los más paletos e iletrados se hayan hecho ricos, ýo conozco a unos cuantos.


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Oct 2012)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Sigo sin entender porqué parece una mala oferta de empleo, como os digo, la hago de todo corazón, y con ganas de al menos, salvar el culo a 2 españoles en apuros, porque por suerte, puedo permitirme de momento el ayudar, al menos a 2 de ellos.
> 
> Espero que dejen de criticarme y poder pensar si hay alguien interesado, porque seguro que no se arrepentirá.
> 
> ...



Yo no digo que sea una mala oferta, todo lo contrario. Pero las formas no son las adecuadas para el mercado laboral español. Allí la gente no esta acostumbrada a un trato directo y simple en las ofertas de trabajo, llevan años engañandoles con palabreria fina y eufemismos....


----------



## sociedadponzi (16 Oct 2012)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Ya te entiendo Hisholiness, ¿Quieren contrato fijo? ¿Quieren seguridad social? ¿Quieren esos supuestos derechos para cobrar el paro? ¿Quieren casa propia, coche y asistenta?.



el espanyol no esta acostumbrado a esa informalidad que si es normal en peru. Y esta bastante escaldao de ser un primo. Se nota que estas fuera de contexto.


----------



## trixet (16 Oct 2012)

Tradingmetales, Se trabajaría desde su casa? En qué zona está su "empresa"?


----------



## Gorkako (16 Oct 2012)

Antes de seguir, ¿el post no pertenecería a emprendedores?


----------



## Limón (16 Oct 2012)

Puto timador de mierda, deberian denunciarte a la Policia.


----------



## Mimolette (16 Oct 2012)

hibridus dijo:


> Qué ingresos genera la empresa? o es un proyecto? Trabajo a comision tambien hay en Espanya, y sin limite de ganancias. Tanto patriotismo no es normal en un empresario. Que me lo expliquen



No es patriotismo, es que está hasta los huevos de los panchitos y quiere un vasco con mala hostia que los ponga firmes.


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Oct 2012)

Limón dijo:


> Puto timador de mierda, deberian denunciarte a la Policia.



Tio, leete el hilo anda, que te has leido solo la primera pagina....


----------



## Michael_Knight (16 Oct 2012)

TradingMetales dijo:


> 8 horitas atendiendo un Chat, un Skype, buscando clientes, mandando emails a empresas... vamos un trabajo de computadora en su mayoría, que cualquiera puede hacer desde casa.
> 
> Eso si, estos no saben ni escribir, ponen muchas faltas de ortografía, y eso jode a los futuros clientes, y más si son cultos.
> 
> ...



Sin acritud, pero me llama poderosamente la atención que digas que quieres a los españoles para corregirles las faltas a los incultos peruanos y en el perfil que buscas no pidas absolutamente nada de estudios o titulación, es decir, que te vale cualquiera con tal de ser español, es decir, que cuantos más te escriban mejor, es decir, que como en cualquier trabajo-timo.


----------



## sociedadponzi (16 Oct 2012)

Limón dijo:


> Puto timador de mierda, deberian denunciarte a la Policia.



onde este la paguita del principado eh que se quiten los marditos esporculadores


----------



## Monsieur George (16 Oct 2012)

Solicito baneo para la persona que ha abierto el hilo.  ¿De qué vas? ¿Cómo puedes pensar alegremente en la idea de contratar a alguien para exprimir trabajadores?

Me parece un trabajo vomitivo. ¡Tú lo que buscas es un capataz látigo en mano! ¿Te crees que en España somos psicópatas o qué? Ni por 100.000 euros al mes haría ese trabajo. 

¡¡¡Y encima una actividad económica que consiste en expoliar los recursos naturales de las selvas!!!

Baneo y cierre del hilo, por favor.


----------



## vettonio (16 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Desgraciadamente en este país ha existido la oportunidad de que los más paletos e iletrados se hayan hecho ricos, ýo conozco a unos cuantos.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Dificilmente se podía expresar mejor.:
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael_Knight (16 Oct 2012)

TradingMetales dijo:


> No, de los que me contacten espero poder conseguir 2. Pero entenderás que de momento ni 1 me ha contactado.
> 
> Por supuesto me fío más de un Español en perú, que viva en mi casa, que de un peruano.
> 
> ...



Pero, chato, ¿tú te lees las "tontás" que pones?


----------



## trixet (16 Oct 2012)

TradingMetales dijo:


> No, de los que me contacten espero poder conseguir 2. Pero entenderás que de momento ni 1 me ha contactado.
> 
> Por supuesto me fío más de un Español en perú, que viva en mi casa, que de un peruano.
> 
> ...




Entiendo a qué se refiere con que le acaban la paciencia. Cobrar y calentar la silla sin hacer nada y pedir y pedir. He tratado con varios de ellos y al final no paran con el cachondeo. Les da igual que les despidan. Siempre hay excepciones como en todo en la vida.

Entiendo perfectamente a que se refiere. Hay poca gente responsable y seria. Eso si mucha pillería y cuidado con su espalda jeje.


----------



## Limón (16 Oct 2012)

Este tio o es un trolaco o un delincuente.
Dice ofrecer trabajo en Peru sin contrato ni sueldo, pasandose por el forro las leyes de inmigracion peruanas, los visados etc.
Las fantasmadas que cuenta no se las cree ni el, por supuesto, pero habria que banearle igual, por spam y sinvergüenza.


----------



## Monsieur George (16 Oct 2012)

TradingMetales dijo:


> ¡¡Recursos naturales de la SELVA!! UNAS PLANTAS!!
> 
> Pues ni te imaginas la cantidad de familias que viven de ello, y las plantan. Y te repito, si no las vendo yo las venderá cualquier otro. Ni siquiera son árboles que tardan 20 años en crecer, inculto.
> 
> ...



Te aseguro que tengo otro concepto del trabajo. No sólo el de perdonar vidas a los empleados. Soy de los que piensan que no hay nada mejor que un trabajador comprometido con su empresa y con su trabajo. Un jefe no tiene que ir con un látigo. Un jefe tiene que ser carismático, tiene que motivar, tiene que convencer...

Mucho tenéis que aprender... Alguno parece que sigue viviendo en la época del esclavismo o de la encomienda.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (16 Oct 2012)

A mi me parece una oferta interesante.

Si es mentira ya habrá tiempo de demostrarlo.

¿Se puede ir con la novia?


----------



## energia01 (16 Oct 2012)

A mi todo este asunto me suena a esta peli, el argumento esta bien para verla en la cine y con heston de protagonista . Pero he de decir que la clase obrera siempre se mantendrá unida!!


----------



## Gorkako (16 Oct 2012)

TradingMetales dijo:


> En fin, ya me cansaron
> 
> buscaré Chilenos, que es lo más parecido a un español con cierta cultura.
> 
> ...



No se me sulfure lisensiado!!


----------



## energia01 (16 Oct 2012)

No es que sea comunista pero voy a poner su bandera en este hilo :


----------



## Mimolette (16 Oct 2012)

TradingMetales dijo:


> En fin, ya me *cansaron* (ustedes?)



Eres de Madrid? ienso:

HAce años y años estaba de vacaciones en el caribe y en el hotel el chef era vasco. me acuerdo que siempre venia a la mesa a charlar y se quejaba de que estaba desesperado con los panchitos, que lo único que hacían era follar y bailar merengue y que eran unos vagos redomados. Nunca olvidare lo exhausto (mentalmente) que parecia el hombre.


----------



## -cicloOTTO- (16 Oct 2012)

Yo ha veces que me lo he llegado a creer, pero cuando leo cosas como "vivo en una supermansión" y "soy un hombre con mucho dinero".... como que retrocedo.

Por otro lado me tenta la idea ya que encajo en el perfil de "capataz" que se busca, domino la informática, redes, foros y troleos varios, lo único ese toque tirano, ahí flojeo, pero vamos que con dos copazos de orujito de hierbas me pongo fino fino y me cago en la pu**a madre de quien haga falta.


----------



## guillotinator (16 Oct 2012)

La verdad es que trabajar con gente local de ciertos países es complicado, aunque les pagues bien, es cierto que te la clavan, se escaquean, etc., tienes que ir detrás de ellos continuamente y al final acabas haciendo su trabajo, entiendo que busque encargados españoles.


----------



## energia01 (16 Oct 2012)

Donde andarán xicomalo y Vercingetorix que estos hilos son de los que les gustan!!

El candidato ideal para el puesto es problanco!! Los pone firmes en dos días!! Si lee la oferta igual se anima.


----------



## 123456 (16 Oct 2012)

trading metales lo conozco y no es mal tio.

quizas debiera haberse vendido para wque hubiesen captado la idea mejor los foreros, pero no veo nada dispar lo que dice. si cumpliese requisitos quizas me apuntaria.

cierto loque dice de capataces.
hace años estuve en un proceso de seleccion para trabajar en el caribe y el de rrhh cuando le preguntaba cual iba a ser mi tarea me decia;"QUIERO UN BLANCO QUE CONTROLE A TODOS LOS NEGROS QUE HAY ALLI PARA QUE TRABAJEN", decia el tio que cuando cobraban pedian la cuenta en un alto porcentaje porque ya tenian dinero y para que iban a trabajar, que llegaban 4 horas tarde al trabajo, etc,etc,etc
cuando habla gente que ha estado alli, hablan de los negros en un tono que a nosotros nos suele sonar despectivo pero no lo es en absoluto.


----------



## vettonio (16 Oct 2012)

123456 dijo:


> cuando cobraban pedian la cuenta en un alto porcentaje porque ya tenian dinero y para que iban a trabajar, que llegaban 4 horas tarde al trabajo, etc,etc,etc



Eso no lo discuto. Además lo he sufrido. La informalidad es notoria. A un español mediano le chocaría como otras muchísimas costumbres que se gastan por allí.

Recuerdo que lloraba de risa -me traía recuerdos- cuando ví al Sardá en Duty Free dedicado a Jamaica entrevistando a unos españoles que habían ido allí para dirigir la construcción de un hotel. Con impotencia y bastante coña le contaban -con apoyo de imágenes- que conseguir que fueran a la obra era ya un triunfo. Para ellos eso era trabajar. Se les veía tirados por ahí, sentados en las terrazas...pero nadie movía un ladrillo. LLevaban meses de retraso y el edificio estaba en el esqueleto.:XX:


----------



## Leolfredo_borrado (16 Oct 2012)

Qué katxondo el tío. Busca un capataz vasco...

En serio, moléstate. Agárrate un vuelo a Espanna, contacta con gente del sector de la construcción y encontrarás gente a patadas sin trabajo y con los escrúpulos necesarios para ejercer un puesto del tipo del que ofreces.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (16 Oct 2012)

TradingMetales dijo:


> soy dueño de por ejemplo, una simple cooperativa de viviendas, y ya ando construyendo con una mierda de web 8 promociones.
> 
> Que ya se que aqui no les gustan los malos especuladores y los ladrillos, pero es que estoy en otro país, y al ser cooperativa no necesito endeudarme, ni pedir al banco, etc... Y me gano un 10% por "la gestión" es decir, 2 apartamentos en Miraflores, San isidro (zonas buenas de Lima) por cada 20 clientes, y reparto 1 a quien me ayuda (del 30 al 50%). ¿Acaso es ilegal y malo? Envidiosos es lo que veo, que os den entonces y por favor dejen que gente necesitada, que busca empleo, lo pueda obtener. Quiero ayudar a Españoles, ya que tengo mucho trabajo aquí, y de un peruano no me fío una mierda, *ya me han robado demasiado en este pais tercermundista*.
> 
> ...



Vamos, su actitud no difiere en nada de cualquiera de nuejtros empresarios que fueron con nuejtras empresas de bandera como Timofónica o Repsol, sin fiarse de los países tercermundistas a especular y hacer a costa de ellos bastante pasta. Se le criticará en este foro pero pocos entenderán que es la forma habitual como vamos a civilizar a esos malvados tiraflechas que encima tienen el descaro de querer nacionalizar luego nuejtras empresas ¡con todo lo que hacemos por ellos!


----------



## Leolfredo_borrado (16 Oct 2012)

No quiero ser malo pero... si nos fijamos en las cuentas de la mayoría de familias de a pie de nuestro país que se han jartao a trabajar en estos annos de burbuja, qué les ha quedado al final? Algo más los juergueado con el dinero de los buenos tiempos?

Ahí queda eso.



vettonio dijo:


> Eso no lo discuto. Además lo he sufrido. La informalidad es notoria. A un español mediano le chocaría como otras muchísimas costumbres que se gastan por allí.
> 
> Recuerdo que lloraba de risa -me traía recuerdos- cuando ví al Sardá en Duty Free dedicado a Jamaica entrevistando a unos españoles que habían ido allí para dirigir la construcción de un hotel. Con impotencia y bastante coña le contaban -con apoyo de imágenes- que conseguir que fueran a la obra era ya un triunfo. Para ellos eso era trabajar. Se les veía tirados por ahí, sentados en las terrazas...pero nadie movía un ladrillo. LLevaban meses de retraso y el edificio estaba en el esqueleto.:XX:


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (16 Oct 2012)

Leolfredo dijo:


> *Qué katxondo el tío. Busca un capataz vasco*...
> 
> En serio, moléstate. Agárrate un vuelo a Espanna, contacta con gente del sector de la construcción y encontrarás gente a patadas sin trabajo y con los escrúpulos necesarios para ejercer un puesto del tipo del que ofreces.



Según tengo entendido, los más duros entre los negreros tanto en Cuba como en Colombia y República Dominicana eran precisamente los vascos. Hacendado ejpañol que quería controlar con mano de hierro a su servidumbre, hacendando que contrataba a un vasco. ¡Por algo sería!


----------



## Leolfredo_borrado (16 Oct 2012)

No los creas. La gente del norte en general despreciaba sistemáticamente los trabajos de capataces. Excepciones puede haber, pero se dedicaban generalmente al comercio de abarrotes y solían emplearse entre ellos, trayendo a familiares o paisanos de sus lugares de origen.

El negocio de negreros en Cuba y Puerto Rico era cosa fundamentalmente de catalanes.



Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Según tengo entendido, los más duros entre los negreros tanto en Cuba como en Colombia y República Dominicana eran precisamente los vascos. Hacendado ejpañol que quería controlar con mano de hierro a su servidumbre, hacendando que contrataba a un vasco. ¡Por algo sería!


----------



## Honkytonk Man (16 Oct 2012)

Todos sabemos la poca querencia que tienen los panchitos al trabajo, así como regla general, aunque hay excepciones, claro, como chilenos, uruguayos y brasileños descendientes de europeos y asiáticos.

De todas formas este tipo de "ofertas" hay que tomarlas con reservas. Si el tío es capaz de demostrar lo que dice, no veo el problema, a veces tratar con la gente es peor que un dolor de huevos.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (16 Oct 2012)

Leolfredo dijo:


> No los creas. La gente del norte en general despreciaba sistemáticamente los trabajos de capataces. Excepciones puede haber, pero se dedicaban generalmente al comercio de abarrotes y solían emplearse entre ellos, trayendo a familiares o paisanos de sus lugares de origen.
> 
> *El negocio de negreros en Cuba y Puerto Rico era cosa fundamentalmente de catalanes*.



VASCOS negreros
Los vascos si por algo se caracterizaron fué precisamente por el tráfico de negros, junto a los portugueses. Es más, según recuerdo en una visita a Canarias leí el caso de vascos que exportaron a los guanches recién conquistadas las islas, como esclavos a la Península, para que no digamos que sólo se metian con los negros por no tener estos el rH negativo.


----------



## Leolfredo_borrado (16 Oct 2012)

Claro que ha habido vascos negreros, pero eso el negrerismo no es lo que caracterizó a los vascos, ni mucho menos, si exceptuamos a la muy liberal Compannía Guipuzcoana que sí se metió en ese negocio. 

Como decía, lo que les caracterizaba era su dedicación al mundo comercial, finanzas, etc.

Me temo que lo más feo del esclavismo espannol hay que radicarlo en Cuba y Puerto Rico, como digo, en manos mayoritariamente catalanas.




Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> VASCOS negreros
> Los vascos si por algo se caracterizaron fué precisamente por el tráfico de negros, junto a los portugueses. Es más, según recuerdo en una visita a Canarias leí el caso de vascos que exportaron a los guanches recién conquistadas las islas, como esclavos a la Península, para que no digamos que sólo se metian con los negros por no tener estos el rH negativo.


----------



## EL TULIPAN VA PARRIBA (16 Oct 2012)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Te escribo lo mismo para Ti, Lorddelsith, que lo que tu escribes para otros:
> 
> ddelsith
> Burbujista abducido
> ...




:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Ni puto caso a toda la gentuza que te critica. Como tu dices, se trata del español medio. Yo sinceramente *NUNCA* contrataria españoles si tuviera una empresa (la cual tampoco tendria en españa). En tu caso contrataría algún sudamericano de confianza.


----------



## TradingMetales (16 Oct 2012)

Bueno, el hilo se ha calmado un poco y yo también.

Miren, yo de verdad, estoy cansado y repito, de la lucha constante.

Tu le pagas a un peruano un sueldo, o "una buena comisión" y el tio se da una fiesta de 3 días, ¡Asi son los de Puno, te dicen!

Recuerdo que hace 2 años le pagué a uno una comisión de venta de Oro, 1000 dólares. El tio, teniendo que atender a otros clientes, se esfumó y desapareció durante 3 días, me lo encontré tirado, borracho, en un parque cercano.

Otros hijos de ***** me han robado la RAM del Pc, dentro de la empresa, cuando no he estado "pendiente" Otros se han inventado infartos del corazón de sus madres, solicitándome dinero para su operación, y desapareciendo. Otros, trabajan el Lunes, el Miércoles, y el Viernes, pero no les presiones que a ellos no les gusta, eso si, quieren cobrar todo el mes.

No es fácil esclavizar gente a 300$, pero me dan ganas de pagarles hasta menos, porque de verdad, deberíais estar aqui para ver el cachondeo que se traen todos estos. 

Y no, no soy Vasco, pero como Español considero que los Vascos y los Maños, son los "más duros" para este trabajo. Yo siempre he trabajado con Catalanes, pero también me fallaron en aspecto del dinero "la pela es la pela" Con Madrileños nunca he trabajado, pero igual lo que busco es alguien que se ponga serio y aguante lloros y tonterías todo el día, mas bien, que los aguante y no los consienta.

Yo realmente me siento bastante mal, y estos negocios que tengo aqui los abadonaría sin problemas ya que tengo plata en Madrid como para alimentar a varias generaciones, sin embargo, tirar negocios y abandonarnos pues tampoco es lo mio.

Si alguien quiere, venir y literalmente, dar ostias para defender SU negocio, que también será el mio, bienvenido. Para todo lo demás, Mastercard.

Y por favor, no me pongan de esclavizador, porque justamente he venido al tercer mundo a dar oportunidades y empleo, porque se lo crean o no, hasta cierto punto soy solidario, y como me ven cara de tonto, intentan aprovecharse.

Las órdenes prácticamente las doy yo, lo que necesito es alguien que las "replique" y las haga efectivas. Despide a ese, que hagan esto, que hagan eso, etc etc.. si el trabajo puede llegar a ser sencillo, por eso que no se requiere mucha experiencia.

Lo que no quiero es comerme los marrones yo, que al final soy el malo malísimo, español conquistador que les robó el oro con Pizarro.


----------



## EL TULIPAN VA PARRIBA (16 Oct 2012)

Es que me pongo de mala hostia leyendo el hilo. A lo mejor lo de este tio es una estafa o no. Pero de momento ya tienen que venir todos los tontos del foro a tocar los huevos. Los mismos que solo saben pasarse el dia criticando a los malvados capitalistas desde su cuarto en casa de sus papas. U orgullosos de tener un trabajo mileurista de oficina. ¡Pero que listo es el español!

No se para que te molestas, tradingmetal.


----------



## Business (16 Oct 2012)

me ofrezco haha, me pagas el viaje?


----------



## energia01 (16 Oct 2012)

Saque la oferta en infojobs que va a tener un montón de C.V. Hay mucha gente dispuesta a irse.

Sacar una oferta en un foro es muy arriesgado!!


----------



## eolico (16 Oct 2012)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Bueno, el hilo se ha calmado un poco y yo también.
> 
> Miren, yo de verdad, estoy cansado y repito, de la lucha constante.
> 
> ...




El comportamiento que dices de la gente es lo mismo que explicaba un familiar que estuvo en un pais fronterizo con el que comentas mas de 20 años. Y les pagaban por lo mismo, por sacar la faena achuchando a la gente, ya que era casi imposible hacerlos currar, 2 buenos y 20 malos trabajando. Y el dia que cobraban no los volvias a ver hasta que se les acababa, y luego venian llorando explicando cuentos chinos. No ha cambiado mucho.


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Oct 2012)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Bueno, el hilo se ha calmado un poco y yo también.
> 
> Miren, yo de verdad, estoy cansado y repito, de la lucha constante.
> 
> ...




No te en********* la mayoria de los que te increpan no han salido de su pueblo, son los evidiososos por naturaleza. Comprendo tus problemas, es asi, mi colega de Mexico le tiene que pagar a sus empleados semanalmente (aunque alli se haga quincenal), porque? por que si les da toda la paga de golpe se la gastan en 4 dias, algunos hasta dejan el trabajo al verse con tanta pasta....es otra cultura, otra forma de hacer....


----------



## rupertaaa (16 Oct 2012)

Sinceramente, creo que TRADINGMETALES no ha sabido exponer su demanda correctamente, más que nada porque la inmensa mayoría de los que lean este hilo no han tratado con sudamericanos ni han salido más allá del tranco de su puerta.

He viajado mucho por Asia y sé a lo que tradingmetales se refiere puesto que el asiático obrero es como el sudamericano pero con los ojos achinados. Hay que aplicarles mano dura para que sean algo productivos en el ámbito laboral. Y cuando digo mano dura, no es ser agresivo ni tratarlos como animales, sino estar constantemente encima de ellos y recordándoles para qué se les paga. Su concepto del trabajo y de la vida es exponencialmente opuesto al nuestro, es diferente, por eso el día a día con ellos es duro.

Se de lo que hablo porque trato diariamente con sudamericanos, además tengo familia colombiana y dan el perfil de lo mencionado.

Por último, para el forero tradingmetales, creo haber captado tu mensaje y necesidades, el problema es que buscas a alguien que deseperado marche al Perú y aunque en principio de el perfil que buscas, a los pocos meses puede fallarte y no necesariamente por las exigencias del puesto sino por otra eventualidades. Creo que deberías de hacer una buena selección de gente idónea al cargo y mejorar algo lo que ofreces. Si quieres personal serio debes de hacer una selección seria, sino, te ocurrirá como allí, gente informal que te fallará más pronto que tarde.

A mi particularmente me gusta la idea pero habría que cambiar ciertos detalles.


----------



## luisete99 (16 Oct 2012)

No me he leido todo el hilo pero es una gran iniciativa;yo he vivido un año en un pais pobre y es como cuentas,se escaquean lo que pueden,los encuentras tirados por la sombra,segun ellos,para poder rendir mas en un rato,asi que sin estresarlos,si no te miran mal.

Y para quien piense que teniendo mala hostia es suficiente,es que no ha tratado con ellos,hay que tener mucha mano derecha e izquierda al mismo tiempo,dejarles bien claro quien manda y la faena diaria a sacar,y sobretodo una mente fuerte y preparada para que no te lo coman con sus historias,sobre todo la de la madre moribunda o emferma grave que necesita el dinero de la semana para los medicamentos,en fin,mejor me callo.

Saludos.


----------



## Leolfredo_borrado (16 Oct 2012)

Con todos los respetos, vuestra mentalidad hace que la realidad os devuelva lo que proyectáis sobre ella. Os pasa como a un cierto tipo de mujer maltratada, que acaba atrayando el mismo perfil de hombre.

En Sudamérica hay gente te todo tipo y colores. Con esa predisposición y en el ambiente en que parece que se mueve, Tradingmetales continuará atrayendo al mismo tipo de gente. Los capataces que está trayendo con este hilo-anuncio no le van a mejorar nada su situación.

Lamento profundamente este tipo de proyección de Espanna hacia el exterior.



rupertaaa dijo:


> Sinceramente, creo que TRADINGMETALES no ha sabido exponer su demanda correctamente, más que nada porque la inmensa mayoría de los que lean este hilo no han tratado con sudamericanos ni han salido más allá del tranco de su puerta.
> 
> He viajado mucho por Asia y sé a lo que tradingmetales se refiere puesto que el asiático obrero es como el sudamericano pero con los ojos achinados. Hay que aplicarles mano dura para que sean algo productivos en el ámbito laboral. Y cuando digo mano dura, no es ser agresivo ni tratarlos como animales, sino estar constantemente encima de ellos y recordándoles para qué se les paga. Su concepto del trabajo y de la vida es exponencialmente opuesto al nuestro, es diferente, por eso el día a día con ellos es duro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kalevala (16 Oct 2012)

A mi me perece una oferta interesante para cierta clase de gente.
Primero no parece una estafa, no pide dinero. SOlo que te pagues el dinero del avión y luego él te lo devuelve. Eso es lo normal en cualquier empresa por otro lado.
Si fuera una estafa sería de la compañia aerea que quiere conseguir viajéros y no sabe como :XX:

Segundo, tratar con sudamericanos en general peruanos en particular, requiere de una paciencia infinita.
No todos son así por supuesto pero muchos casos sí. Casos que salen de fiesta y al día siguiente no aparecen por el trabajo. Te pueden llamar con una excusa o ni siquiera. Cuando no les dan una paliza en una de esas fiestas y le tienes un par de semanas de baja, esta vez de verdad.
Lo de la escritura y el racismo español pues 100% creible. Cuantas veces lo he visto en este foro sin ir muy lejos, españoles que se quejaban de que las compañias de teléfono les llamaban "panchitos" o argentinos.
Son gente a la que hay que vigilar de cerca y estar animando/arreando constantemente. Y ese es tu trabajo.
No hay que explotar a nadie. Pero hay que achuchar mucho. Y si no vale a la calle, sin remordimientos.

El autor del hilo ofrece un trabajo sin contrato basado en relación comercial (acostumbraos españoles de pro porque es lo que viene) y te paga todos los gastos de entrada y te "promete" un sueldo a comisión muy muy interesante (miles de euros frente a sueldos moda del país de cientos de euros. Habrá que ver si es verdad.
Y no pide un perfil de conocimientos sino un perfil de carácter, una personalidad que sepa manejar gente, bien con látigo bien con labia, ese es tu problema. Y ahí entran desde licenciados hasta ni-nis, porque de eso no dan diplomas.

Vamos que yo lo veo interesante si te atreves a irte a otro país y enfrentarte a los problemas según van viniendo.
Poco que perder (un billete de avión a Lima que seguramente te pagarán) y el tiempo que dures en el puesto.
Esa es otra: qué pasa si el "contratado" no vale para el puesto? Le pagas el billete de vuelta? Le das la patada en el culo?

Y mucho que ganar: tarbajo de "jefe" (el sueño de cualquier españolito de a pie) y mucho dinero (relativamente) para vivir bien.

Yo porque tengo familia y acabo de conseguir un buen trabajo (donde me pague el billete de avión para la entrevista y luego me lo devolvieron) si no me iba a probar suerte


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (16 Oct 2012)

En la microempresa familiar hemos tenido empleados, uno o dos dependiendo de la época. 

Siempre han sido españoles y les hemos tratado como si fuesen de la familia desde el primer momento (error). Hemos tenido mil y un problemas con todos, sin excepción.

Hace unos años un amigo estaba al cargo de 10 empleados (la mayoría sudamericanos) en una fábrica de comida para bebés. Su trabajo consistía únicamente en estar detrás de los empleados para que trabajasen y comprobar los valores de las máquinas para que el producto saliese bien.

En el curro tuvo alguna crisis de ansiedad porque los trabajadores no curraban lo que debían.

Entiendo la que la forma de exponer la oferta de trabajo no es la más formal pero sí entiendo lo que él está buscando.

No es lo mismo ser empleado que ser jefe. Aunque parezca lo contratrio el jefe, suele comerse muchos más marrones que el trabajador raso.

Por último, estar detrás de una persona para que curre y que ésta pase de ti conlleva un desgaste mental importante.


----------



## Pdid (16 Oct 2012)

Falta información. 
Por ejemplo ¿Página web de la empresa? ¿Esta persona va con contrato? Porque sino como va a trabajar en el país, si no tiene visado de trabajo.


----------



## El_Dinero_es Deuda (16 Oct 2012)

Te he escrito un privado, leelo y ya te mande mis datos personales. Suerte.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (16 Oct 2012)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Bueno, el hilo se ha calmado un poco y yo también.
> 
> Miren, yo de verdad, estoy cansado y repito, de la lucha constante.
> 
> ...



Viendo lo mal que lo pasa usted en Perú con los trabajadores nativos, pregunto: ¿No ha pensado en llevarse trabajadores ejpañoles tan necesitados que están muchos con las cifras actuales de Paro, en lugar de pensar en llevarse sólo a un capataz dispuesto a sacar el látigo en cuanto algún trabajador deje a un lado su docilidad? De todas maneras, recuerde que al vasco dispuesto a arrearles unas collejas, lo identificarán también con un español conquistador, por mucho que usted intente actuar como el _Patronsito _bueno por su condición de ejpañol, dejando el papel de negrero al malvado Vasco intentando justificarse frente a su servidumbre peruana diciendo que no sabía de que iba el vasco y que usted lo siente pero que sus sospechas iniciales de que era uno de esos racistas de txapela y rH negativo se confirman, y que además ha descubierto entre los enseres de su "invitado" en su casa, nada menos que el Gara y hasta una capucha y tal y tal.


----------



## Malafollá (16 Oct 2012)

pues pinta bien, ya luego si es cierto no lo sé; y te paga gastos y todo. ahora, 100% del salario en función de objetivos...:: claro que la manutención ya es pago en especie ienso:


----------



## das kind (16 Oct 2012)

Está pidiendo lo mismo que se pide aquí para muchos cargos intermedios, sólo que, en vez de hacerlo por promoción interna (como hacen muchas empresas ), lo ha posteado en un foro.

Le doy toda la razón en lo de que no tienen cultura del trabajo: no cumplen los horarios, su absentismo es altísimo... conozco a dos personas que trabajaron en la zona con gente a su cargo y me contaban exactamente lo mismo que aquí se está diciendo de los del Río Bravo p'abajo.


----------



## Elkin (16 Oct 2012)

Los requisitos solicitados son pocos, más bien carácter, mando y decisión. Como, al parecer, esos curritos peruanos lo que acostumbran es a cobrar y pegarse una fiesta de aquí te espero, la farlopa es muy barata allí, obviamente al dia siguiente y tras no aparecer a currar lo que hay que hacer es decirles "a la puta calle" y no vuelvas por aquí.

Entonces vendrían las disculpas, el infarto de la madre y demás milongas. Alguno se puede revirar y es a donde quiero llegar: habrá que buscar a uno que, además de gestionar a este personal "sui generis", sepa defenderse y utilizar armas de fuego, posiblemente mejor con un matón detrás de 120 kilos de músculo, mala leche y alguna experiencia de escolta, para una mejor protección.

Porque este estupendo capataz iba a estar en el punto de mira de los despedidos, que, entiendo, habrá a diario.


¿Me equivoco? :


----------



## John Galt 007 (16 Oct 2012)

Creo que no tiene usted ni puta idea de gestión empresarial, y dudo seriamente de que su empresa/negocio/chiringuito sea real.

Quizas esto se deba a su forma de expresarse, poco propia de personas que saben de lo que hablan.


----------



## pentax821 (16 Oct 2012)

Leolfredo dijo:


> Con todos los respetos, vuestra mentalidad hace que la realidad os devuelva lo que proyectáis sobre ella. Os pasa como a un cierto tipo de mujer maltratada, que acaba atrayando el mismo perfil de hombre.En Sudamérica hay gente te todo tipo y colores. Con esa predisposición y en el ambiente en que parece que se mueve, Tradingmetales continuará atrayendo al mismo tipo de gente. Los capataces que está trayendo con este hilo-anuncio no le van a mejorar nada su situación.
> 
> Lamento profundamente este tipo de proyección de Espanna hacia el exterior.



:8::8::8:

¿No será que los busca precisamente de ese tipo?


----------



## jolu (16 Oct 2012)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Te doy Casa, comida y trabajo. A mi lado no necesitarás nada para vivir, Vivo en una bonita mansión de 400 m2 en una playa latinoamericana. Estoy aqui esperando que España mejore. Vivirías con otros compañeros en una habitación propia y grande.
> 
> Tengo varios negocios y necesito una persona Española, que mande trabajar a los empleados (las peleas de todos los días, básicamente) presionarles para que hagan su trabajo. Se empieza con 5 empleados, se pueden tener más de 100, ellos a sueldo fijo, tu a comisión de sus resultados.
> 
> ...



Si el anuncio es una estafa eres un sinvergüenza y si es para trabajar con españoles empieza por ofrecer 60 días de vacaciones,libres para las Fallas,Sant Jordi,el Pilar,la diada,la feria de Abril,el Rocio,carnaval y sanfermines.
Viajes pagados en navidades,obligación de aprender catalán a los trabajadores nativos en caso de seleccionar a un barretinero.

Y si te sale mal la cosa recuerda: "la culpa es de mandritz".


----------



## Ircapo (16 Oct 2012)

TradingMetales te he mandado un privado


----------



## sociedadponzi (16 Oct 2012)

jolu dijo:


> Si el anuncio es una estafa eres un sinvergüenza y si es para trabajar con españoles empieza por ofrecer 60 días de vacaciones,libres para las Fallas,Sant Jordi,el Pilar,la diada,la feria de Abril,el Rocio,carnaval y sanfermines.
> Viajes pagados en navidades,obligación de aprender catalán a los trabajadores nativos en caso de seleccionar a un barretinero.
> 
> Y si te sale mal la cosa recuerda: "la culpa es de mandritz".



No tiene porque ser una estafa, este tipo de cosas y con esa informalidad encajan perfectamente en el peru de ahora y ademas hay buenas oportunidades para ello. No tiene sentido que haya estafa porque el incentivo a hacerlo bien es mayor que el de estafar. Que vas a estafar 1000$ dolares a 2 primos? que sentido tiene frente a hacerlo bien y exportar de un pais emergente? Ademas no pide ningun dinero. La unica cuestion es que es una oferta para un emprendedor, casi mas que un trabajador, por la informalidad, pues quien se incorpora, comparte algo del riesgo. Me sigue pareciendo una buena oportunidad. Para lo demas, las garantias del gobierno de espanya.


----------



## vettonio (16 Oct 2012)

¿Todavía vivo este hilo?
Al os que le habéis mandado un privi al autor:
Danzad, danzad, malditos (1969) - FilmAffinity

Entiendo la desesperación. Aquellos países tienen muchas oportunidades pero...

Por si no la habéis visto.


----------



## sociedadponzi (16 Oct 2012)

lorddelsith dijo:


> En fin, siempre habrá idiotas que te creeran y no tendrán más que el castigo que merece su estupidez



bueno, hay 45 millones de idiotas que llevan creyendo a PPSOEIU 40 anyos y a todos les parece normal


----------



## nyc99 (16 Oct 2012)

Tu lo que necesitas es al Juez Dred, la verse matao::


----------



## tontelez (16 Oct 2012)

A mí este personaje me parece interesante. 

No me iría al Perú sólo con hospedaje y comida ni jarto de grifa, pero cada uno conoce sus condiciones y sus necesidades. 

Para mí todo es muy indefinido, el trabajo a realizar, el cómo desde un ordenador puedes hacer que los demás trabajen....parece que el caballero tampoco tiene claro en qué rama los pondría a bregar. 

Las comisiones "a puerta fría" con nuevos clientes, sin un área exclusiva, sin conocer el medio, es duro. Es empezar de cero con gente a tu mando que supongo que no está cualificada y que no importa hacer rueda porque se cansarán de trabajar. Eso significa que tampoco existirá una motivación muy grande para los trabajadores. 

Es como los desgraciados que les hacen un curso de una semana para vender seguros, les dicen que se van a forrar, luego ven que aquello no es lo que decían y venden tres seguros y porque uno es a la familia. 

Los del seguro les da igual. Son tres seguros más a coste casi cero, y si llenan un aula con treinta tíos a contrato mercantil, pues ya hacen el agosto. 

El que dice seguros dice enciclopedias, contratos de luz etc. El que gana es el que tiene la exclusiva de zona, los otros son unos pringados que trabajan casi gratis para él, y si se van no se pierde nada. 

De todas maneras, lo que dice sobre negocios parece interesante. Puede que no sea verdad en un 100%, o no nos lea la letra pequeña, pero lo del oro, y otras cosas que ha dicho valen la pena para pillarlo como referencia para el que le guste el tema.


----------



## sociedadponzi (16 Oct 2012)

tontelez dijo:


> Las comisiones "a puerta fría" con nuevos clientes, sin un área exclusiva, sin conocer el medio, es duro. Es empezar de cero con gente a tu mando que supongo que no está cualificada y que no importa hacer rueda porque se cansarán de trabajar. Eso significa que tampoco existirá una motivación muy grande para los trabajadores.



son negocios "a lo hispano", pero.......... no querran ustedes empresas de biotecnologia y microelectronica en un pais cuya maxima aspiracion es ser funcionario con paguita, no? pues eso. Espana es lo que es, Peru tambien y el negocio esta en linea con ambos. De acuerdo con tu comentario.


----------



## John Galt 007 (16 Oct 2012)

Para mi este tipo es un farsante ya que su texto contiene graves incongruencias.

Se supone que gana mucho dinero, acaso no puede pagarse empleados decentes y cualificados? Busca personas que trabajen para el, pero no pide ninguna cualificaron, ni títulos, ni experiencia.

El mismo dice que quiere que alguien "vigile a los trabajadores" para "hacerles trabajar" y que el mismo prefiere comentar en esta pagina... antes que hacerse cargo personalmente de que su empresa funcione como es debido. No me cuadra.

Seguro que sus "trabajadores" en caso de que la empresa exista están infrapagados, infracualificados, inframotivados y sin nadie que sepa como se lleva una empresa. Y encima quien debe "vigilarlos" seria un vasco con mala leche, sin tener ni puta idea de nada y sin sueldo fijo. Con ser español ya vale...

Para colmo esta la forma de expresarse de este personaje. Nada profesional, ni formal. Continuas referencias a cuanto dinero esta ganando, lo mucho que ganara el que trabaje para el... que no le faltara de nada mientras permanezca a su lado ???...wtf.

No indica nombre de la empresa, ni explica claramente en que cojones se supone que va a consistir el trabajo. Creo que se trata de una estafa. 

No hay nada que me joda mas que un p*to estafador haciendose pasar por persona respetable.


----------



## samlois (16 Mar 2015)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Te doy Casa, comida y trabajo. A mi lado no necesitarás nada para vivir, Vivo en una bonita mansión de 400 m2 en una playa latinoamericana. Estoy aqui esperando que España mejore. Vivirías con otros compañeros en una habitación propia y grande.
> 
> Tengo varios negocios y necesito una persona Española, que mande trabajar a los empleados (las peleas de todos los días, básicamente) presionarles para que hagan su trabajo. Se empieza con 5 empleados, se pueden tener más de 100, ellos a sueldo fijo, tu a comisión de sus resultados.
> 
> ...



Hola:
Mi nombre es Luis. La situación es la siguiente: edad 44 años.
Ganas de trabajar, sobran, llevo desde los once años sin parar, he tenido tres negocios de hostelería, actualmente regento uno de ellos. 
Como ya sabrás, la situación en España, no es nada buena.
Estoy casado, tengo un hijo y estamos esperando otro. Creo ciertamente que esa es la mejor motivación para sacar un trabajo adelante, para mi no sería ningún impedimento, ya que si me llegara a establecer, al final mi familia se vendría conmigo, claro está; si es viable establecerse económicamente. Tengo un amigo, de 52 años, tanto el como yo hemos tenido gente a nuestro cargo y las ganas de trabajar nos sobran. Te rogaría algo más de información. Un saludo. Luis Alfonso San Martín.


----------

